# How to port roms?



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Is there a tutorial on any Droid sites that explain how to port roms?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know if there is, but if you take a look at my droid 2 global overlay (MIUI) Then you can get an idea. Basically I am taking a Droid 2 rom and dropping those files on it. You have to learn what each folder in android does and then figure out the files. Essentially the adb logcat is your best friend for this!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Not that I know of. Its trial and error for the most part. Easiest way imo is to flash it on your phone, see what isnt working, and then replace the files associated with that.

First thing to do is pull the build.prop off a working rom from the device your porting to, that way you dont have to rename a bunch of things. Also, you should be able to make/receive calls just with that change. For data, swap out all files with ril in the name. Stuff like that.


----------

